# Am I the only loser who keeps trying to time orders with the coupon codes?



## p_wats (Oct 16, 2020)

To help offset the currency exchange and shipping costs to Canada, I often find myself building up a cart then waiting for the next coupon code.

However, almost always, this results in one or more of the PCBs I'm after being out of stock (Arachnid and Son of Ben, at the moment), so I never end up ordering anything! 

What has become of me?


----------



## spi (Oct 16, 2020)

Same here.  I've had some stuff in my cart for a long time, hoping the stars align and they all come in stock at the same time--the last time one came in stock another went out.  And for the out-of-stock ones I have already got the enclosures and parts lined up to go.


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2020)

I just wait for a code to pop up then shop


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ah! Same here ! I was kinda hoping the new code would come after some of the "coming soon" projects would come out :/ those 2 have been on my radar for two months xD


----------



## zoysiamo (Oct 17, 2020)

Am I the only loser unaware of there being coupon codes? ?


----------



## p_wats (Oct 17, 2020)

zoysiamo said:


> Am I the only loser unaware of there being coupon codes? ?


Don't you see the notification at the top of this page saying "Coupon Code" for this weekend?


----------



## zoysiamo (Oct 17, 2020)

p_wats said:


> Don't you see the notification at the top of this page saying "Coupon Code" for this weekend?


I spotted it right after my post. I hadn't seen on previous occasions - do you remember when the last one(s) were?


----------



## p_wats (Oct 17, 2020)

They seem to be about monthly or so.


----------



## Robert (Oct 17, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Ah! Same here ! I was kinda hoping the new code would come after some of the "coming soon" projects would come out :/ those 2 have been on my radar for two months xD


I'm trying to get a few of those released this weekend.     



zoysiamo said:


> Am I the only loser unaware of there being coupon codes? ?


The coupon code is usually posted here and on Instagram/Facebook.


----------



## yazooligan (Oct 17, 2020)

Just happy to see a sale at all. ?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Oct 17, 2020)

yazooligan said:


> Just happy to see a sale at all. ?


Same here  ordered about 12 boards  will have to get those eqd fuzzes next time


----------



## rmfx (Oct 17, 2020)

Coupons are great, but I don't think I'd hold off on ordering to wait for a coupon. Considering the work in designing the boards, creating the documents, and hosting the website/forum, I'm happy paying full price to support the business considering that the prices are already very fair.


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 17, 2020)

The coupon codes never coincide with my wife giving me my pedal allowance!????


----------



## p_wats (Oct 17, 2020)

rmfx said:


> Coupons are great, but I don't think I'd hold off on ordering to wait for a coupon. Considering the work in designing the boards, creating the documents, and hosting the website/forum, I'm happy paying full price to support the business considering that the prices are already very fair.


I'm with you there. I just get hosed on currency exchange and shipping always takes a while (neither of which are faults of pedalPCB), so I try to bundle orders to make it make sense. 

I just need to pull the trigger as soon as I see stock in all the items next time.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m glad to see reasonably priced DHL shipping to Canada now, I’m going to hold off ordering this round as I’m in the middle of moving (and I just spent 200 dollars on records  ) but I can’t wait to see how that pans out.


----------



## yazooligan (Oct 17, 2020)

rmfx said:


> Coupons are great, but I don't think I'd hold off on ordering to wait for a coupon. Considering the work in designing the boards, creating the documents, and hosting the website/forum, I'm happy paying full price to support the business considering that the prices are already very fair.


Agreed! The more I explore this hobby the more I appreciate the work of Mr. PedalPCB.


----------



## Dreamlands (Oct 17, 2020)

lulz... I knew about the discount code for this latest sale and pulled the trigger before entering it.


----------



## tcpoint (Oct 17, 2020)

I don't wait but when I see a coupon, I order (even I don't need another pcb).


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 18, 2020)

For me discount is just to cover shipping expenses all the way to Philippines.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Oct 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> I'm trying to get a few of those released this weekend.
> 
> 
> The coupon code is usually posted here and on Instagram/Facebook.


Well... Made a second order xD I couldn't resist  got 20 boards coming in ^^that 100 125b enclosures stack is slowly going down! I should take some time and do some build reports :/


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow. I shop here all the time and I never noticed coupon codes. Damn!?


----------

